# home made solar panels



## joecaption

Lexan can be used but would have to be think enough so it would not sag.
Never use cheap plexaglass, it yellows, is effected by UV and will craze.


----------



## Gary in WA

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Sunspace/sunspaces.htm

And, welcome to the forums!

Gary


----------



## shanmarsh999

Excellent post, I have made all the panels that I use on my boat and a solar water heater. I have also made a water maker that works off of solar, it will produce about 8 to 10 gallons of water a day, just enough to keep the tanks full. I have also made a solar oven and dehydrator for food.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Twin walled polycarbonate works well, does not yellow and provides an insulation factor. Imagine a piece of corrugated (cardboard) but clear. I've used it for 15+ years and absolutely no yellowing.:yes:


----------



## C Alan Co.

What does a good piece of twin polycarbonate run in price?


----------



## Missouri Bound

Obviously it depends on the size. Check with Polytex, they are a greenhouse manufacturer.


----------



## garethcooper9

shanmarsh999 said:


> Excellent post, I have made all the panels that I use on my boat and a solar water heater. I have also made a water maker that works off of solar, it will produce about 8 to 10 gallons of water a day, just enough to keep the tanks full. I have also made a solar oven and dehydrator for food.


Solar oven. Very interesting. How did you do that?


----------



## Dana Lynn

ok, Guys,

How well are your solar panels working and how much of a savings have you realized after recovering cost of project?


----------

